# Tire information



## phantom (Jan 30, 2021)

This is way out of my wheel house...Bought a bike because it has a SRAM 7 speed internal geared hub/shifter etc: that I may use on a different project. Here is what is on the Kenda sidewall...40-622  700x380  28x1 5/8 x 1 1/2   on alexrims  DC19


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 30, 2021)

Reads like a 700 or 28” tire/wheel, the 40mm wide tire is on the wider side, but the 19mm rims are on the narrower side.

The parts might make an antique pre-1933 motorbike project into a nice rat rod.


----------



## juvela (Jan 30, 2021)

-----







-----


----------



## phantom (Jan 31, 2021)

Is that a calendar?


----------



## non-fixie (Jan 31, 2021)

It looks like a "fiche de berçeau" of a certain Mr Marron ....


----------

